

Why Teens Are Losing Interest In Facebook - jkaykin
https://medium.com/game-changing-ideas/4eeb7e221726

======
robotys
Following these hyptohesis, then the next social app should base on less than
8 second content consumption and more or less the same time to create that
contsnt and share.

This will reduce the type of content to: \- photo (instagram) \- video nugget
(vine) \- short text (twitter)

is there any other medium?

------
gailees
Couldn't agree with this more, but what about Twitter?

~~~
jkaykin
Twitter is an interesting contender but it doesn't have the stickiness that
teens really want. Many teens tell me that they don't see a use for Twitter,
so it should be interesting to see what happens.

------
shravvmehtaa
Very true!

